# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Living in Jamaica >  A 7 min. video of a 4 day trip

## captaind

*Four days at the yard and four nights in Negril.

I was still able to do that and run up a 150US bar bill at Seastar.

Best viewed full screen

Cap*

----------


## goldilocks

So lovely and peaceful, even with all the work going on!

----------


## Beebeluv

I hope I get to visit zion hill sometime... i definatly do not want to impose tho. It looks just beautiful.

----------


## captaind

> I hope I get to visit zion hill sometime... i definatly do not want to impose tho. It looks just beautiful.


Not at all. Just call Linston @ 376-3652 or me if I'm on the Island @ 373-3714.

Either way let me know and we'll be happy to show you the place

Regards

cap

----------


## STRIPER

Hey cap,would love to see the video but I'm not seeing a link?

----------


## captaind

http://vimeo.com/84179720

----------


## STRIPER

Very cool & I bet you can't wait,all in due time,soon come

----------

